

Patenting Genes - btechr
http://www.genomicslawreport.com/index.php/2011/07/31/pigs-return-to-earth-federal-circuit-reinstates-most-but-not-all-of-myriads-patents/

======
btechr
I personally find patenting genes disgusting. These genes are naturally
encoded in everyone's cells (with some variations). This will have far
reaching consequences and will generally impede scientific discovery/progress.

